# Similarity between Paph. coccineum and Paph.Tyke



## myxodex (Sep 17, 2006)

As an over curious newbie this might just be a stupid question(s). I've become increasingly interested in the smaller paphs. I've just recently got a P. coccineum plant in bud, now in flower (I'll try to get a pic posted). There is at least a superficial similarity to Paph.Tyke. This has got me thinking about Tyke and just where the colouration of the dorsal comes from. It seems the spots from the henryanum were suppressed, unlike in Doll's Kobbold. Could P. coccineum have evolved by hybridisation of barbigerum and henryanum followed by backcrossing to barbigerum? I notice that in some pics of P. coccineum a small amount of purple spotting can just be seen in the dorsal. Has anyone made coccineum X henryanum? If not what do you guess it would look like?
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## silence882 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello!

It's certainly possible that coccineum arose from interbreeding between henryanum and barbigerum. Their currently known habitats in Southern China do overlap geographically. However, I would guess that coccineum arose from a population of barbigerum that became isolated as the climate changed and evolved to have darker flowers.

From the photos I've seen and a discussion I had with Carsten a while back, I think it's best to consider coccineum to be a variety of barbigerum. I can't find a morphological trait in coccineum that is consistently different from barbigerum. With coccineum being illegal here in the US, though, I can't say for sure one way or the other.

--Stephen



myxodex said:


> As an over curious newbie this might just be a stupid question(s). I've become increasingly interested in the smaller paphs. I've just recently got a P. coccineum plant in bud, now in flower (I'll try to get a pic posted). There is at least a superficial similarity to Paph.Tyke. This has got me thinking about Tyke and just where the colouration of the dorsal comes from. It seems the spots from the henryanum were suppressed, unlike in Doll's Kobbold. Could P. coccineum have evolved by hybridisation of barbigerum and henryanum followed by backcrossing to barbigerum? I notice that in some pics of P. coccineum a small amount of purple spotting can just be seen in the dorsal. Has anyone made coccineum X henryanum? If not what do you guess it would look like?
> Cheers,
> Tim


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 17, 2006)

Paph. hangianum and Paph. Memoria Larry Heuer is a lot like the Paph. coccineum / Paph. Tyke example, I'd say.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 17, 2006)

P. occineum looks remarkably like the paph sold as "barbigerum" ..giant form...but this plant is the same size as a typical villosum or gratrixianum...even if the flower is not much larger than a typical barbigerm/coccineum....Take care, Eric


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 17, 2006)

I tamed it a bit there for you, Eric.

I like the pink on the dorsal, by the way!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks....what should I do to post the pics in that size? I kind of like being overwhelmed when it appears on my computer...because its my pic.....but I can understand everyone else preferring it smaller...Take care, Eric


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 17, 2006)

Here's a nice simple way!

1. go to http://www.imageshack.us

2. click 'browse' and choose your photo to upload

3. put a check in the box that says 'resize image?'

4. select 800x600 (or whatever you'd like)

5. click 'host it!'

And that's it!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks! Eric


----------

